

Lawyers fight, kid loses, Apple in the middle. It shouldn't be this way. - KSerra
http://futureoftheinternet.org/taking-more-than-candy

======
dllthomas
Uh, the kid still has the app. Yes, there's worry that an update to iOS might
break it, but that hasn't happened yet and either the developer will have a
fix ready or they won't. If they don't, then it doesn't matter that the app
isn't up - there's no fix to be had for it anyway. If they do, then Apple
could restore the app at that time.

I hate the restrictiveness and power imbalances of Apple's ecosystem probably
more than the next guy, but the headline here is flat wrong - the kid hasn't
lost anything yet.

